# I need to know what Shelter Rebel has been taken to!!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can this thread not get lost???? I'm having Internet problems and I have to wait and then sign back onto the forum over and over again. Please send me this info via email so I can just forward it on.

Also, I know I'm no longer a paying member, but this waiting between searches is really annoying when time is of the essence.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have the information, thank you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So you did get what you needed? I hope it helps Rebel.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, and I passed the information on to the only person I know has very good and reliable contacts.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This whole situation is making me sick, as I know it is others as well. I hope something can come together for poor old Rebel.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Is this shelter in Charleston, SC, or elsewhere? Is it open on Sundays for pulls?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> Is this shelter in Charleston, SC, or elsewhere? Is it open on Sundays for pulls?



I was wondering that myself, aren't they usually not open Sundays?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They adoption center IS open on Sundays. The reclaim center isn't.

http://www.dwspca.com/friends.html


He was dropped off at the doc williams spca in Monocks Corner, Goose creek.

They have him listed as a stray


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so glad to see someone is still working on this to help Rebel. This whole thing makes no sense to me, but I'm just hoping against hope for a happy ending for him. Please keep us updated.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Everyone needs to continue working on him, but I'm hoping my CA Angel comes through again. She is the one who put me in contact with Peppertree.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

I emld. Katy early this morning asking her about Rebel and where he was and telling her Jealous had offered to foster him.

Just got home about 20 mins. ago and no answer.
Did anyone try looking at petfinder.com at all of the shelters near where Katy lives?

I have her email address if anyone wants it.

Did anyone try calling her. I think her phone number was posted on the first transport she had on here.

Kimm: I don't see Rebel's picture.
I even offered to pay board for him, so he wouldn't be taken to shelter. Really can't afford to, but I will do it for a week if it will save him.
Can anyone get him out of there now?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Please Note:

I do not have anyone to pull or transport Rebel. I sent an email to someone who is/was going to contact local rescues to see what they can do. I have not heard back but I have an email from Peppertree that says he can still go there.

If anyone has any other options, go for it! Get him pulled, get him fostered, and then get him transported if you can. I will give you Dave's email at the rescue that will take him.

I won't be on much today, but I will check my email.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow. I just found this. I didn't check in until 11:00 or so yesterday and then started frantically calling shelters.
Totally confusing day yesterday and today, but it looks like we got 'er done.


----------

